# CF Lip Installed(pics)



## FLAVOR247 (Dec 20, 2003)

CF lip purchased from Ionic Dynamics.
Pictures are a little dull to to cloudy skies/ Once the sun pops out I will take more.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

take some pics further away once the sun comes out... wanna see how it looks with the whole car in the pic


----------



## 96_vqmax (May 14, 2003)

Look very nice Flavor,now go get the CF hood.Wait a min....o you need to get the side and rear also if you haven't.  :thumbup:


----------



## FLAVOR247 (Dec 20, 2003)

96_vqmax said:


> Look very nice Flavor,now go get the CF hood.Wait a min....o you need to get the side and rear also if you haven't.  :thumbup:


CF hood will be comming soon. Im still debating on sides and rear. I kinda like the look of just the CF lip byitself. If the sides and rears are made available in CF then I would get them but I dont think it would look right with normal white sides and rear.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Looks kind of funny without sides and rear...the lines don't flow.

My .02


----------



## jetsam (Feb 7, 2004)

cool. What's it do for high speed handling?


----------



## FLAVOR247 (Dec 20, 2003)

jetsam said:


> cool. What's it do for high speed handling?


Not a thing as far as I can tell. Its mainly cosmetic.


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

That would like bitchin if you had a black paint job or the side and rear


----------



## MSTH8TDMAX23 (Dec 1, 2003)

sup ralph, its jonas.. :thumbup:


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

Looks good!


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

indeed it does still looks pimpn


----------



## Maximeltman (Nov 16, 2003)

looks cool. where u get it/how much?


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

looking swwweeetttt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FLAVOR247 (Dec 20, 2003)

Thanks Will!
Maximeltman, you can pic it up from Jose at www.Ionicdynamics.com at the group deal price of 300.00 shipped.

Heres a newer pic with the CF hood.
Im still changing the front up some.
When Im done i'll post new pics.


----------



## ceasars chariot (Mar 14, 2004)

im thinking you have to get the cf trunk now ! what do you say ?


----------



## FLAVOR247 (Dec 20, 2003)

ceasars chariot said:


> im thinking you have to get the cf trunk now ! what do you say ?



Ive considered it, but for $700. I cant see myself paying that much for it. Id rather get the MEVI.


----------



## FLAVOR247 (Dec 20, 2003)

Heres an updated pic...car is dirty as Fawk!


----------



## Swangin Chrome (Mar 5, 2004)

FLAVOR247 said:


> Heres an updated pic...car is dirty as Fawk!



did you take out the grill or paint it black. looks like you have no grill which is what I was thinking about doing but didnt know how it would look bare. let me know.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Looks like he painted it black...you can see the lines somewhat coming away from the cefiro badge in the middle.


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

That most recent picture is hot  Nice Maxima... now, how about some sideskirts?


----------



## FLAVOR247 (Dec 20, 2003)

Yeah, its just painted black.
Im considering the sides and rear now. Car would look more complete with them.


----------

